# 65lb braid to 80lb mono



## bwebster

I know there are several knot question threads, but most seem to be more geared towards inshore. I've been gearing up to run some nearshore trips, more trolling weedlines than deep drop, and prefer to tie leader to braid than using barrel swivels....

i'll preface this with a poorly tied knot is just that... but has anyone had issues using the crazy alberto to connect braid to leader (65 to 80) when going after blackfin, hoos, ling or dodos? And on kingfish leaders, can I tie the crazy alberto directly into the wire loop or should i go ahead and use a snap swivel to connect?

i've tried the bimini to bristol (no name), but don't think my bimini was very good, and that was done on land in my garage! The crazy alberto seems to be very easy to tie should i need to re-tie offshore, but if it's not sufficient, I'd rather know now than after losing some expensive lures

thanks in advance


----------



## Big-Buck

I tie Albright on my spectra to mono knots, never had a problem with it so I refuse to change until something bad happens. For anything trolling- I have all my trolling rigs set up with a swivel so I can quick connect/disconnect using a snap swivel from my main line or if I am tying from mono to a swivel or eye of a hook I use a knot I learned from a guide I met in Cabo about 8 years ago, it has yet to fail on me. if I am tying straight from baid to a swivel or eye I use a palomar knot with a safty knot as close as possible on the tag end


----------



## BKI

Sebile Knot. Very small and strong.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Big-Buck said:


> I tie Albright on my spectra to mono knots, never had a problem with it so I refuse to change until something bad happens. For anything trolling- I have all my trolling rigs set up with a swivel so I can quick connect/disconnect using a snap swivel from my main line or if I am tying from mono to a swivel or eye of a hook I use a knot I learned from a guide I met in Cabo about 8 years ago, it has yet to fail on me. if I am tying straight from baid to a swivel or eye I use a palomar knot with a safty knot as close as possible on the tag end


X2 on the Albright knot.


----------



## Jimbo100

In my testing I have found you are almost always better off tying with a swivel between braid and leader material. Unless you are using hollow core line. You can splice a almost perfect connection with hollow core line. If not using hollow core and you can use a swivel you are almost always better off. The braided lines will want to cut the leader material when tied directly together. This is just my experience in testing in my make shift lab.


----------



## Neverenough

Uni to uni works but is a a big knot. The best for passing through the guides is wind on leader.


----------



## lite-liner

40-wrap albright. may seem a bit long, but it really helps going thru the guides.
this is only after I have broken all my pre-made wind-ons....


----------



## RonnieS

I agree with the best being wind on leader. 2nd for me is the Albright. Never tried the Alberto.


----------



## TexasCub

PR Knot is the cats meow, just not easy to tie after a break off. I make the leader long enough to anticipate shortening it when retieing.


----------



## McDaniel8402

I guess i'm just a simple critter of habit. I use the uni-uni knot, and have had no issues with it. Tough knot. I've hauled in plenty of good fighting fish without issues. Easy to tie.


----------



## wacker

Neverenough said:


> Uni to uni works but is a a big knot. The best for passing through the guides is wind on leader.


X2


----------



## bwebster

Thx for replies. I looked at the sebile, seems easy enough to tie ( on land anyways), but im surprised it's a 100% knot looking at it. Just a bunch of wraps with a half hitch and some unis, and nothing from the leader...surprised leader cant pull through on a big fish. But looks like casting would be smooth

From what i can tell, crazy alberto looks like an improved albright

Again, thx for all responses


----------



## Day0ne

bwebster said:


> Thx for replies. I looked at the sebile, seems easy enough to tie ( on land anyways),* but im surprised it's a 100% knot* looking at it. Just a bunch of wraps with a half hitch and some unis, and nothing from the leader...surprised leader cant pull through on a big fish. But looks like casting would be smooth
> 
> From what i can tell, crazy alberto looks like an improved albright
> 
> Again, thx for all responses


No knot is 100%, and few are even 70%


----------



## BKI

Day0ne said:


> No knot is 100%, and few are even 70%


This is true. The only connection that I know of that approaches 100% is inserting the mono leader into hollowcore main and serving it...but that really isn't a knot at all. The sebile operates on that same principle ( chinese fingertrap), although not quite as effectively. However, if tied correctly, the tighter the line is pulled, the tighter the braid will grip the mono. You can heat the tag end of the mono to make a little blob if you like.


----------



## Crossroads

I have used the sebile joining 65# braid (main) to 50# mono (200yds) on some trolling rods. I've never been fully confident in the knot but I've never had one break. I prefer hollow braid to mono but with my fat fingers and old-man eyesight, I can't make successful mono insertions in less than 100# hollow core braid which I use on my bigger reels.


----------



## fishNwithfish

Personal preference. I used to tie the fishermans super knot. Now I tie Palomar and alberto

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Toledo

TexasCub said:


> PR Knot is the cats meow, just not easy to tie after a break off. I make the leader long enough to anticipate shortening it when retieing.


PR gets my vote to be tied on land or when you have spare time on the boat. If you need to retie quickly then go with uni-uni.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Day0ne said:


> No knot is 100%, and few are even 70%


Says who ?
Have you ever run ABS tests to verify that info ? Will love to see them :work:

I agree with everybody that mention the PR knot & yes it a 100% knot otherwise prove us wrong


----------



## wLeeBull

PR is very strong.

Practice at home first. Once you get it, then it's not too bad on a boat.


----------



## Catn' Around

I've never had a 40 turn Bimini to a 7 up 7 down reverse Albright. Make sure your tag end goes through the loop the opposite direction it went in. I've since switched to wind one though.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

BKI said:


> This is true. The only connection that I know of that approaches 100% is inserting the mono leader into hollowcore main and serving it...but that really isn't a knot at all. The sebile operates on that same principle ( chinese fingertrap), although not quite as effectively. However, if tied correctly, the tighter the line is pulled, the tighter the braid will grip the mono. You can heat the tag end of the mono to make a little blob if you like.


I believe you might be incorrect.

A wind on leader , is an insertion of mono or flouro leader inside the hollow braided line ,normally between 14" up to 2' if you like. this is call indeed a Chinese finger trap .Even so a wind on is not consider a 100% knot.

The Sebile knot also known as the FG knot doesn't require a Chinese finger trap or whatsoever , as this knot is mainly a series of twisted wraps around the leader.
Please see my illustration or google it .










http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniques/tying-improved-fg-knot

FG knot illustration .

Please also check this link for some amazing # on knots strengths . The FG has a braking strength of 99% 
http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4knotreview.htm

BTW.... I believe that a 100% knot is the knot that YOU feel most confidence tying . GL


----------



## TexasCub

Catn' Around said:


> I've never had a 40 turn Bimini to a 7 up 7 down reverse Albright. Make sure your tag end goes through the loop the opposite direction it went in. I've since switched to wind one though.


That's what I used to use and even used the bimini to wind on via loop to loop, both of the above knots have failed on me under heavy drag in a stand up set up on fish like Tuna and big AJ's. I have yet to have anything cause a PR knot to fail, once you get good at it its as good as 100% as it gets. You do have to invest in a bobbin but its was the best $20 I have ever spent. I cant tie a PR with a bobbin in the thick of things but can tie one pretty quick once the action settles. The uni to uni is my go to when you gotta tie something up quick, but like others have said its a bulky knot that will have trouble with guides....especially rollers.


----------



## Day0ne

Marcos Domingues said:


> *Says who ?*
> Have you ever run ABS tests to verify that info ? Will love to see them :work:
> 
> I agree with everybody that mention the PR knot & yes it a 100% knot otherwise prove us wrong


Paulus and everyone else that has tested knots


----------



## Marcos Domingues

TexasCub said:


> That's what I used to use and even used the bimini to wind on via loop to loop, both of the above knots have failed on me under heavy drag in a stand up set up on fish like Tuna and big AJ's. I have yet to have anything cause a PR knot to fail, once you get good at it its as good as 100% as it gets. You do have to invest in a bobbin but its was the best $20 I have ever spent. I cant tie a PR with a bobbin in the thick of things but can tie one pretty quick once the action settles. The uni to uni is my go to when you gotta tie something up quick, but like others have said its a bulky knot that will have trouble with guides....especially rollers.


Well put . Once you master how to tie the PR knot properly you will find out that failure are on your leader not on the knot itself.

HOWEVER some others might disagree with this !


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Day0ne said:


> Paulus and everyone else that has tested knots


I expected that answer , however please check those sites as some of this knots are tested higher than 70 % and up to a 99%.

Who's everyone else ?


----------



## BKI

Marcos Domingues said:


> I believe you might be incorrect.
> 
> A wind on leader , is an insertion of mono or flouro leader inside the hollow braided line ,normally between 14" up to 2' if you like. this is call indeed a Chinese finger trap .Even so a wind on is not consider a 100% knot.
> 
> The Sebile knot also known as the FG knot doesn't require a Chinese finger trap or whatsoever , as this knot is mainly a series of twisted wraps around the leader.
> Please see my illustration or google it .
> 
> BTW.... I believe that a 100% knot is the knot that YOU feel most confidence tying . GL


I could be incorrect....it has happened once before. I would agree that the FG knot is not as pure an example of a chinese fingertrap as inserting the mono into hollow core, but it still operates, at least partly, on that principle. In fact, in the first video you posted, the guy actually says "like a chinese fingertrap" as he is tying the FG knot. 
And a wind on leader doesn't have to be mono inserted into hollow...many wind-ons employ loop to loop connections.
In any case, the FG is a great way to connect smaller braid to heavier mono or fluoro. I looked up the PR knot and it looks very similar to the FG...it's just tied with a bobbin apparently.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

BKI said:


> I could be incorrect....it has happened once before. I would agree that the FG knot is not as pure an example of a chinese fingertrap as inserting the mono into hollow core, but it still operates, at least partly, on that principle. In fact, in the first video you posted, the guy actually says "like a chinese fingertrap" as he is tying the FG knot.
> And a wind on leader doesn't have to be mono inserted into hollow...many wind-ons employ loop to loop connections.
> In any case, the FG is a great way to connect smaller braid to heavier mono or fluoro. I looked up the PR knot and it looks very similar to the FG...it's just tied with a bobbin apparently.


Uh? Sorry , but to make a wind on leader for a later loop to loop connection a large amount of leader either mono or flouro is inserted into the hollow braid Aka Chinese finger trap. I would think most will agree on this.

Please make a research on how to make a wind on leader.

Look like its not a its is like , again an FG knot or a PR knot does not required a finger trap as most of this two knots are tied on solid braided lines .

making a wind on leader


----------



## Marcos Domingues

loop to loop connection with a pre-made wind on leader






please , check at 1.38" where you can see the amount of leader inserted in the hollow braid


----------



## BKI

Marcos, I feel like there is something lost in translation here.... The thread was about connection of the main line to the leader, so I was talking about the connection of the wind on to the main line, not the construction of pre-made wind ons....sorry if I was unclear. Did you watch your video where the guy was tying the FG saying just like a chinese fingertrap?


----------



## LaserLine

For me, I have found that the Red Phillips knot is easy to tie and I haven't had a failure yet. It's a small knot and easy to tie. I don't anything about the science but for braid to mono on the boat, it's pretty easy(easy on land too).


----------



## jfbattagl

For me, I use 80lb. braid to 80lb. mono with a surgeons knot, never fails and goes through the guides with ease.


----------

